# Fromm Dog Food



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

just curious, has anyone tried Fromm on their pooches? i am interested to find out how your dog did on Fromm Dry Food. I like their ingredients in the food, i noticed they go heavy on the duck.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a friend that feeds both of her dogs with sensitive systems Fromm and says that she has wonderful luck with it. I would say give it a try, I have always though it was a decent food.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

This is a hard food to find. I've noticed it's more scarse than Orijen.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I only tried the surf and turf one (grain free) and Uno wouldnt touch it. It has a very strong smell of potatoes, maybe thats why. But I feel like its overpriced, I'd rather get Orijen for the same cost.


----------



## LukesMom (Aug 8, 2008)

I feed my one of my Italian greyhounds Fromm Surf and Turf, he loves it. I had him on Orijen but he wasn't crazy about it.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

LukesMom said:


> I feed my one of my Italian greyhounds Fromm Surf and Turf, he loves it. I had him on Orijen but he wasn't crazy about it.


I used to feed my dog decent food, before Evo and Orijen and Horizon Legacy, and he liked the previous food better, but I still only feed him the Orijen, Evo, Legacy rotation, and even though he likes the other foods better. I know I'm feeding him the best kibble/canned foods there is, even though he might not like them the best, he's gonna eat them or he'd go hungry.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Cody has been on the Fromm 4 star duck for over a year and is doing super. He's our AIHA survivor and does best on a moderate protein level with some high quality grains. I like the fact that Fromm is a long time, family held company who owns their own manufacturing plant. Also, they have never been involved in a recall. They do not have BHA/BHT/ ethoxyquin of menadione in their products.


----------



## appleblossom (May 19, 2010)

Ive just switched 1 of my 3 chihuahuas to the Fromm 4 star Chicken A La Veg formula I am loving this food & so glad that i found it...


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I haven't the foggiest idea why anyone would switch their dog to a food with the "veg in the description.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just found out that the place where I will be getting the Orijen LBP also carries Fromm. They can get me the Large Breed Puppy kibble from Fromm. What do you think of this formula? Doesn't look too bad to me....

Ingredients:
Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Oatmeal, Pearled Barley, Brown Rice, Menhaden Fish Meal, Lamb, Potato, Tomato Pomace, Whole Egg, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Salmon Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Cheese, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Calcium Sulfate, Salt, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite. 

Calorie Content:
kcal/gm: 3.950 | kcal/lb: 1,790 | kcal/cup: 400 

Guaranteed Analysis
Protein 26% Min 
Fat 14% Min 
Fiber 3.5% Max 
Moisture 10% Max 
Ash 6.5% Max 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids 2.3% Min 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids 0.4% Min 
Lactobacillus Acidophilus 100,000,000 CFU/lb Min 
Bifidobacterium Longum 100,000,000 CFU/lb Min 
Lactobacillus Plantarum 100,000,000 CFU/lb Min 
Enterococcous Faecium 100,000,000 CFU/lb Min 



Typical Analysis
Calcium 1.3% 
Phosphorus 1.0% 
Sodium 0.4% 
Potassium 0.6% 
Magnesium 0.12% 
Zinc 135 mg/kg 
Iron 229 mg/kg 
Manganese 70 mg/kg 
Copper 14.7 mg/kg 
Cobalt 0.4 mg/kg 
Iodine 1.54 mg/kg 
Selenium 0.47 mg/kg 
Glucosamine 400 ppm 
Chondroiten 40 ppm 
Vitamin A 20,800 IU/kg 
Vitamin D 1,620 IU/kg 
Vitamin E 190 IU/kg 
Vitamin K 1.60 mg/kg 
Vitamin B12 0.11 mg/kg 
Choline Chloride 2,660 mg/kg 
Niacin 88 mg/kg 
Pantothenic Acid 36 mg/kg 
Ascorbic Acid (Vit C) 49 mg/kg 
Riboflavin 9 mg/kg 
Thiamine 10.0 mg/kg 
Pyridoxine 5.6 mg/kg 
Folic Acid 1.6 mg/kg 
Biotin 0.3 mg/kg


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I love Fromm! I've only used the 4-star formulas for my dogs, but the store where I work sells alot of Fromm Gold. I like the food and the company.


----------



## appleblossom (May 19, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> I haven't the foggiest idea why anyone would switch their dog to a food with the "veg in the description.


So are you implying I shouldnt be feeding this food? If you take a look at the foods rating it is rated a 5 star food on both dogfoodadvisor & dogfoodanaylsis


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> So are you implying I shouldnt be feeding this food? If you take a look at the foods rating it is rated a 5 star food on both dogfoodadvisor & dogfoodanaylsis


Naaa you can feed it, it actually looks like a good food. If the list only had chicken I'd say no, but the chicken meal helped out. But For my guy, I wouldn't feed it, cause of the pearled barley, pomace, and a couple others. Also the protein to me is a bit low at 24%.

Chicken, Chicken Meal, Pearled Barley, Oatmeal, Sweet Potato, Brown Rice, White Rice, Whole Dried Egg, Menhaden Fish Meal, Millet, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Dried Tomato Pomace, Safflower Oil, Herring Meal, Cheese, Flaxseed, Carrots, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Apples, Green Beans, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Potassium Chloride, Cranberries, Blueberries, Salt, Monocalcium Phosphate, Chicory Root Extract, Alfalfa Sprouts, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Folic Acid, Parsley, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## appleblossom (May 19, 2010)

I have 3 chihuahuas thta range in age from 1 year to 10 years old so I prefer a lower protein food Ive tried higher protein diets before with my older chi & he just does not do well on them at all... I used to feed them WEllness but then they changed their formulas & then I switched to Innova who is now being taken over by P & G so Im now trying out Fromm it is the highest quality food that I can get in my town right now.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> I have 3 chihuahuas thta range in age from 1 year to 10 years old so I prefer a lower protein food Ive tried higher protein diets before with my older chi & he just does not do well on them at all... I used to feed them WEllness but then they changed their formulas & then I switched to Innova who is now being taken over by P & G so Im now trying out Fromm it is the highest quality food that I can get in my town right now.


I understand, I too have a little dog at 19 pounds and he's old, I'm just thankful he can take high protein.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

I'm switching mine to Fromm as well. We're getting everybody on the chicken, and going from there, of the Four Star formulas. We've tried higher protein but it isn't necessary for a chihuahua and can make them jittery (moreso than they already are...imagine that!...and aggressive...no thanks). That, and the stools of my dogs never stabilized, so we are sticking with what works for them . We'll see how it goes!


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> I haven't the foggiest idea why anyone would switch their dog to a food with the "veg in the description.


Whether we all like to admit it or not, dog foods, even the best of 'em, are marketed at people. Dogs don't read the labels and frankly just don't care ;-) 

Sucks for all of us that had dogs doing well on Innova, but Fromm is one of the only comparable options left out there now.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

PUNKem733 said:


> I haven't the foggiest idea why anyone would switch their dog to a food with the "veg in the description.


I read this and thought the same exact thing.... but then I thought about it, and even the very best of the best have veggies in them, this one just puts it in the name, marketing to the customer. Some people want the most meat, and no veggies, others really believe that an omnivore diet is best and admire the veggie content. To each their own, I think it's actually a pretty decent food, though the omnivore marketing isn't doing anything for me. 




saraj2878 said:


> Just found out that the place where I will be getting the Orijen LBP also carries Fromm. They can get me the Large Breed Puppy kibble from Fromm. What do you think of this formula? Doesn't look too bad to me....


It's not grain free, so people entirely on the grain free bandwagon won't recommend it, but I honestly don't think it looks too bad at all. I mean, sure, COULD be a tiny bit better, but it's just as good as the Innova formulas, and from a company still reliable. If I had a large breed pup, I'd *probably* prefer Orijen LBP, but this food would be a contender for sure. 



flippedstars said:


> We've tried higher protein but it isn't necessary for a chihuahua and can make them jittery (moreso than they already are...imagine that!...and aggressive...no thanks).


Canines are canines are canines, they are all carnivores, and therefore have pretty much the same nutritional needs in that respect. (only excaption may be large breed puppies and calcium content, though I'm still somewhat on the fence about that one, even)
And the "high protein food causes aggression" bit is a total myth, so I wouldn't worry about that too much at all. Protein does NOT make dogs of any breed or size aggressive. 
I've never heard the "high protein makes dogs jittery" line, but I also have a hard time wrapping my head around that one.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

High protein makes dogs jittery? And aggressive?

Sources please! I'd like to read up on that one!!


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Canines are canines are canines, they are all carnivores, and therefore have pretty much the same nutritional needs in that respect. (only excaption may be large breed puppies and calcium content, though I'm still somewhat on the fence about that one, even)
> And the "high protein food causes aggression" bit is a total myth, so I wouldn't worry about that too much at all. Protein does NOT make dogs of any breed or size aggressive.
> I've never heard the "high protein makes dogs jittery" line, but I also have a hard time wrapping my head around that one.


If you had X amount of energy and Y amount of potential to expend it, what do you do when you've got 50% of that energy left over? The same is true of dogs. I should have clarified that the high protein didn't cause the agression but gave the extra energy that seemed to give aggression something to stem from. Rather than just a little snarl, they'd go for a nip, rather than a nip, a scuffle, etc. because they just were't expending the energy the same way a larger dog was. 

Foxes are closely related to the canine family, but they are omnivores. I don't understand how people constantly overlook that somewhere, there was likely a breakdown in nutritional needs and indeed, some smaller dogs might actually need a few good carbs. Horrors ... NO! I understand that that's not the popular opinion but I know a good many people take the time to at least recognize it.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> We've tried higher protein but it isn't necessary for a chihuahua and can make them jittery (moreso than they already are...imagine that!...and aggressive...no thanks). That, and the stools of my dogs never stabilized, so we are sticking with what works for them . We'll see how it goes!


I'm going to have to disagree with you and say it's more than likely your dogs system. I have 2 chihuahuas who are eating Evo chicken and turkey (42% protien) and they've never done better. Their poops are firmer and smaller than on any other food I've tried, and I don't know if it's the better food, or the extra energy and tiring herself out, but my girl is at least half high strung as she used to be around strangers. I'm not agruing with you saying you're wrong lol obviously. But I think it just depends on the dog. Unfortunately yours didn't do so well with the high protein, but mine thrive on it.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you and say it's more than likely your dogs system. I have 2 chihuahuas who are eating Evo chicken and turkey (42% protien) and they've never done better. Their poops are firmer and smaller than on any other food I've tried, and I don't know if it's the better food, or the extra energy and tiring herself out, but my girl is at least half high strung as she used to be around strangers. I'm not agruing with you saying you're wrong lol obviously. But I think it just depends on the dog. Unfortunately yours didn't do so well with the high protein, but mine thrive on it.


It definitely varies by dog, I agree =)


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Which of the Fromm's kibble sizes would you say are the smallest?

Feeding a 9/10 lb adult yorkie/bichon


----------



## sassy (May 25, 2010)

*Fromm*

Fromm Surf and Turf is in my variety ,It has done very well for me.It is Grain Free and I do try to limit grains. I will serve them if I make them myself,
I too have to find some other brands after the merger (for now I'm still a buyer)
But as I told hubby -I make some of my own now ,I might just start making more. It is a small kibble as well.
Other brands I've used Go, Orijen, Innova, Natural Balance,Instinct,EVO, TOTW
the little store near me doesn't always have a full assort in stock and I don't drive -So sometimes I have to take what I get.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

sassy said:


> I too have to find some other brands after the merger


merger ? You talking about Fromm or P&G/Innova ?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

saraj2878 said:


> Just found out that the place where I will be getting the Orijen LBP also carries Fromm. They can get me the Large Breed Puppy kibble from Fromm. What do you think of this formula? Doesn't look too bad to me....
> 
> Ingredients:
> Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken, *Oatmeal*, Pearled Barley, Brown Rice, Menhaden Fish Meal, Lamb, Potato, *Tomato Pomace*, Whole Egg, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Salmon Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Cheese,* Flaxseed*, *Brewers Dried Yeast*, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Calcium Sulfate,* Salt*, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite.




It has some ingredients that I try to avoid as known allergens or useless ingredients (oatmeal, tomato pomace, brewers yeast, flaxseed, salt), It also seems fairly low in protein which makes me question their actual meat content vs grain. I would think there are other foods out there that you could get with a higher protein content and more meat, especially when you are used to feeding Orijen LBP.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I fed Surf and Turf for a little while but Jackson got TERRIBLE eye boogers on this. I don't know 100% if it was the food but after a few weeks of being back on NV Instinct, eye boogers were pretty much gone. I don't know if it was a particular ingredient that he had allergies to (probably). It's a shame because he seemed to really like it. But the kibbles were also really small and I feel like sometimes he would just swallow them whole, LOL. He's 16lbs.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

One thing I have read is not to expose the dog to too many "exotic" proteins in case the dog gets a food allergy you would have to try proteins they were never exposed to. So Lamb and Duck are both hit in this formula. Probably not that big if a deal, there are other proteins out there - I have kind of been reserving duck only because several limited ingredient formulas use it.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

chowder said:


> It has some ingredients that I try to avoid as known allergens or useless ingredients (oatmeal, tomato pomace, brewers yeast, flaxseed, salt), It also seems fairly low in protein which makes me question their actual meat content vs grain. I would think there are other foods out there that you could get with a higher protein content and more meat, especially when you are used to feeding Orijen LBP.


Ingredients:
Duck, Duck Meal, Pearled Barley, Sweet Potato, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, White Rice, Whole Dried Egg, Millet, Dried Tomato Pomace, Safflower Oil, Cheese, Flaxseed, Carrots, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Apples, Green Beans, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Potassium Chloride, Cranberries, Blueberries, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Alfalfa Sprouts, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Folic Acid, Parsley, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite. 

Updated ingredients no longer contain Brewer's Yeast,which to me is the most important one to avoid. Not sure where the old ingredient lists are coming from, but since 2008ish they've updated their formula to the above for duck/sweet potato. None of the other formulas contain brewer's yeast either.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 17, 2010)

I fed my Bulldog the Salmon a la vegetable.He loved it and his coat gleamed but it didn't help his soft poop problem so we discontinued. But I'm thinking of trying another variety at some point. The general concensus is that it's a great food!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

kimrisa said:


> I fed my Bulldog the Salmon a la vegetable.He loved it and his coat gleamed but it didn't help his soft poop problem so we discontinued. But I'm thinking of trying another variety at some point. The general concensus is that it's a great food!


how long was he on it?


----------

